# Great Weekend



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Went out with a few friends and family just north of Lynnhaven Pier. Thanks to Jerry and Stan for all their knowledge.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

way to go on your 4 and 1/3 times your limit...

j/k, i'm sure other were involved .
purdy werk


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

:--|


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

hope ya got the folks ta fill that catch, if not, well then ya make me ill also:--|:--|:--|


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Agent VA said:


> Went out with a few friends and family just north of Lynnhaven Pier. Thanks to Jerry and Stan for all their knowledge.


how about sharing what jerry and stan told you. with the rest of us....bait, lures, etc?


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

What about "with a few friends and family" do you not understand? I'm sorry I posted.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Agent*

Good report. Thank you for it. The rest of you make me sick. With all the Man drama on here, Those who can't do type. If you dislike what i said then it was you i was talking to. Go fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Agent VA said:


> What about "with a few friends and family" do you not understand? I'm sorry I posted.


Dont worry about them, Nice catch and congrats on a nice night. 

Dont forget to post the exact location and bait used or some might call ya a stroker...

In case ya missed it I was busting others balls not yours. Congrats again.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Don't be sorry you posted. That's a fine photo of what looks to be some perfectly legal pups!

But there are some folks that admonish keeping any, and that photo may have been a shock to them.

I normally don't keep any. That's me. Not that I haven't. And... will I again? Probably. Just make sure you let some go so they can get as big as they do and really give ya a thrill!!!

Nice catch, when can I come over for the blackened redfish feast?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Great Weekend...*



Agent VA said:


> What about "with a few friends and family" do you not understand? I'm sorry I posted.


Don't be sorry you posted! Sometimes folks on this site get to feeling a little too self-absorbed and important. The first thing I read in your post was you were out with others. Don't hate the haters', hate their stupid games!

I was out last week at Lynnhaven and between noon and 1:30 pm saw approx 20+ keepers come over the rail. Lots of pups available!

You said you had a great weekend, glad to hear it. Anytime a group of friends get into a mess of fish like that, all that should be said is "Congratulations!"


----------



## catchone (Dec 29, 2006)

*Don't be a Secret Agent!! Nice catch!!*

I know you had a blast and those are a pain to scale, hope friends stayed to help!!
How about sharing the technique, bait and tide with us surf newbies!!
Thanks
Mel
Catchone


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

nice catch, and keep posting dont let these fools make ya stop.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

LOL ... dont post that one in the kayak forum. Been bloody enuff in there.

Nice catch!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice catch thanks for the report. Don't sweat what a few folks say here. You have every right to keep the fish you and you friends caught as long as you follow the laws. 

John


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow ... great pic of an awesome catch ... an outing to remember for sure


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Agent great post and even better catch !!!! What was the bait/lure of choice ?? 

The Pups that have been in the inlet and river all spring and summer are clearing out with the cold snap. They should be plentiful for the next few days from the inlet to Sandbridge as they head south.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Thanks. We were out both Sat. & Sun. between 10-3. Bait was easy. Picked up some frozen finger mullet from Oceans East2 tackle. We threw more that we kept back and kept nothing under 22". My brother and I each caught 2 on the same rig. To say that "it was on" last week-end is an understatement. Now I just can't wait for the monster Stripers to roll in.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Agent VA said:


> Thanks. We were out both Sat. & Sun. between 10-3. Bait was easy. Picked up some frozen finger mullet from Oceans East2 tackle. We threw tons back and kept nothing under 22". My brother and I each caught 2 on the same rig. To say that "it was on" last week-end is an understatement. Now I just can't wait for the monster Stripers to roll in.


Really nice catch there! I am not familiar with that area but I am curios if where you were fishing was from shore (not yakkin) and is it publicly accessible. I have never caught a red before. Were you using standard double drop rigs or do you put the mullet on a jig and work it?

thanks


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

First off, Welcome to P&S and great catch. I am sure yall had a great time and I am sure with a catch like that you will be hard at it again soon.

Now for the ones who like to start drama just talk to JP and FA, oh thats right they are gone. If you think something is wrong just send a note to a Mod. and it will be delt with, the Mods are highly trained internet ninjas.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

agent va you are commended for your great catches dont worry about these snobs on this forum!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Absoultely*

Great job and congrats on the catch. Don't be sorry for posting, It's mind over matter, you don't mind and they don't matter. Plain and simple.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Agent VA said:


> Went out with a few friends and family just north of Lynnhaven Pier. Thanks to Jerry and Stan for all their knowledge.




Nice fish!!! I enjoy lookin at 'em!!


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting, awesome fish....:beer:


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

execellant!!! 22inches and above makes it even better. Im picky also....all get pictures taken but most are thrown back unless I have hungry company!!!! Fish on friend!!


----------



## Honey Hole (Sep 27, 2005)

Pretty in the water, in the cooler, and in the pan. Good job.

Those little dudes can pull, huh?


----------



## playinhooky (Oct 10, 2007)

congrats, looks like some good eating to me, little bit of breading and some oil and you'll be in heaven


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Way Ta Go! Nice :fishing: AgentV. Nice outhing with friends and family!
Man that's gonna or was some good eatn Hope ya have or had some corn bread tater salad and slaw and baked beans with them.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

*Nice catch!*

Hey Agent I am jealous. I love catching Reds and love eating the 5-10 pounders. for the folks that don't like eating them, thats OK. I don't fish much now, more soon I hope, but one nice pup will feed my family. Everyone knows they are one of the best battlers of any fish we can catch in shallow water in our area. I think the current great fishing for pups/yearlings here and the fishing for yearlings/ red drum earlier this fall and now in NC shows that the current management plan is working well. Their overall population of all sizes of fish tells me that the fishery is in great shape. Commercial guys do not and really cannot target them because of the small limit. I predict the the Red Drum will be the next great story for the fisheries management people to hang their hat on after Striped Bass. Thats OK with me too. Keep it like it is and us hook and liners will enjoy the benifits, whether we eat them or not.


----------



## rdjr3 (Jul 11, 2007)

great catch.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the good vibes. I now know not to let a few jealous douche bags keep me from posting. It's too bad that some automaticly think the worst. 

We'll be out again soon and will hopefully have a similar picture to post again. One more good day out and I'll be all set with frozen drum for the year. Then it'll be on to striper! Feel free to say hi if you see me out there. I don't know anyone on this forum.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well nice:fishing:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Now wait a second. Some may have automatically thought the worst, but that doesn't make them "jealous douchebags". Some may deserve an apology.

Because you're new here, some may have thought your original post was "ha ha look what I caught". And seen one person holdin 13 pups.

It's all good and nice catch, but name calling isn't gonna endear you to many here.

BTW, drum don't freeze too well. Eat em fresh on the grill or blackened!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..and to follow up;you'll find seamullet(roundhead) are much tastier...the R


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

the rhondel said:


> ..and to follow up;you'll find seamullet(roundhead) are much tastier...the R


I nominate this as best post of the day!!!


----------



## catchone (Dec 29, 2006)

*He's correct!*

Red drum are best eaten fresh, I personally don't keep extra to freeze. Different story with rock, flounder and other tasty species!! Not bashing, you'll see what we mean when you thaw a batch out to eat in a month or two. Keep posting!!
Mel 
Catchone


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Now wait a second. Some may have automatically thought the worst, but that doesn't make them "jealous douchebags". Some may deserve an apology.
> 
> Because you're new here, some may have thought your original post was "ha ha look what I caught". And seen one person holdin 13 pups.
> 
> ...



What he said. Congrats on the catch, but it's hard to see just one person's mug and all those drum. I spoke too soon, so it's my foot in my mouth, but Dave is right.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

You're right Dr. Bubba. My bad.

I do love puppy drum. And if you freeze it with water in the ziplock, it stays perfect. Try it: it really works.


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

wow, nice job. Those red drum sure are pretty.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Perdy work Agent....

and shooter...whats your excuse?


Shooter said:


> the Mods are highly trained internet ninjas.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Douche bag? Thanks to that comment you're on that list now. You need to cool down and THINK before you post, got it? BTW nice catch. Philly Jack


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Agent VA said:


> You're right Dr. Bubba. My bad.
> 
> I do love puppy drum. And if you freeze it with water in the ziplock, it stays perfect. Try it: it really works.


He at least said "my bad" about it. Geeesh.

To be honest his comment was right on, even if the aforementioned people only fit that comment for one post. I know a lot of people on here but it seems everybody gets their pantys up in a bunch when it comes to puppies. 

This post reminds of when I posted a pic about fishing in Netherlands and it showed LEGAL 10in flounders being kept.

Agent next time just take the pic with "your family and friends" and maybe it won't seem suspicious to some people.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> LOL ... dont post that one in the kayak forum. Been bloody enuff in there.
> 
> Nice catch!


well put MR lannon


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

baitslingin said:


> way to go on your 4 and 1/3 times your limit...
> 
> *j/k, i'm sure others were involved .
> purdy werk*


(notice bold print)^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

No comments on the way I freeze drum? I'm surprised. Doesn't anyone else know or do that little trick? The water prevents freezer burn and maintains the fish's integrity.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I've frozen fish like that in the past. But it can get a little flavorless and rubbery due to the time it sits in the water before it freezes and while it thaws. A little salt in your water will conteract this somewhat.

I just don't freeze a whole lotta fish anymore. Every now and then for something special, and I get back to it quick. I prefer to give it away so it can be eaten fresh!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Agent VA said:


> No comments on the way I freeze drum? I'm surprised. Doesn't anyone else know or do that little trick? The water prevents freezer burn and maintains the fish's integrity.


They still lose allot more than other fish. I kill maybe one a year and eat them fresh. Now Stripers I keep but I have moved on to vacuum sealing them VS the water thing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If i catch fish to keep vacuum sealing is the only way I will keep and freeze them.


----------

